# Old Versus New



## saz9961 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm confused. After years of essentially disposible watches, ending recently with a Sekonda which had all its hands fall off after 12 months (just over...), I've decided to get a more presentable watch. Everyday, a cheap Â£10 watch does; I tend to be rough with them. But I'd like a nice looking watch for going out etc. Don't want a quartz watch; I had a Seiko SQ which dumped the innards of its battery out, and wrecked it.

How practical are vintage (1960s-70s) Seikos, like the LM Specials, Bellmatics etc, or for around the Â£100 mrk, am I better off buying new?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Vintage seikos do seem to run forever (well almost) but you are taking a risk if it's going to be an everyday watch imho.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> How practical are vintage (1960s-70s) Seikos, like the LM Specials, Bellmatics etc, or for around the Â£100 mrk, am I better off buying new?


Loads of people swear by ( not at ) vintage and new Seikos alike, if you do go vintage, buy from a reputable seller http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Seiko.html as it can be a minefield if you dont know what your looking at, lots of Seikos have been bodged together over the years, if its peice of mind your after, a new mechanical Seiko will last years, the movements are bullet proof.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Also keep in mind that while vintage seiko's are very reliable watches, the more complications the watch has the more likely things can go wrong or will require maintenance. Also, seiko no longer makes parts for many of it's vintage watches, so finding replacement parts or someone who can restore or repair the watch properly can get expensive (or at least beyond the market price of the watch). IMHO, you are better of buying one of seiko's modern 7S caliber watches. They have tons of 200m rated divers which are very solidly built, are stylish without being garish, and do not cost very much (if you buy them on-line). With these you have the added benefit of a proven seiko automatic movement (the 7000 series caliber dates back to the late 60's in it's original form) with lots of available parts - which makes for relatively inexpensive maintenance and repair.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm in a bit of a predicament at the moment in that one of the 3 quartz watches that I currently own (Citizen Mission Antarctica, Casio G-Shock & Seiko black knight 200m) has started to go wrong. Needless to say it's the expensive & not officially available in this country Mission Antarctica that's decided to throw its dummy out of the pram. It's solar powered but won't charge for some reason - so it's as dead as a dodo at the moment. It's sitting on my windowsill here at work and the second hand has moved 30 seconds in the last 20 mins - in fact it's stopped completely now







. I'll have to send it off to Citizen for a no doubt expensive repair.

So instead of wearing some cutting edge piece of solar powered techno-gimcrackery I've had to resort to good old fashioned mechanical clockwork power instead. I'm wearing my 6306 Silverwave, it dates from 1978, I've absolutely no idea as to it's service history and it's working like a champ









I would say that if you want a decent reliable mechanical watch then go for a vintage Seiko by all means. If you buy from a reputable seller (such as Roy - who, I think, services all his watches before he sells them) then I don't see how you can go far wrong.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Why not a new automatic?

Some of them look retro...


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

9speed said:


> Why not a new automatic?
> 
> Some of them look retro...
> 
> ...


My point exactly. especially if what he is looking for is a daily wearer/beater and quality and durability are a concern. You'll be hard pressed to find better value for the money.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

saz9961 said:


> I'm confused. After years of essentially disposible watches, ending recently with a Sekonda which had all its hands fall off after 12 months (just over...), I've decided to get a more presentable watch. Everyday, a cheap Â£10 watch does; I tend to be rough with them. But I'd like a nice looking watch for going out etc. Don't want a quartz watch; I had a Seiko SQ which dumped the innards of its battery out, and wrecked it.
> 
> How practical are vintage (1960s-70s) Seikos, like the LM Specials, Bellmatics etc, or for around the Â£100 mrk, am I better off buying new?
> 
> ...


Get yourself a Seiko 5 with a 6119 movement.They are superb movements and will run forever.Buy one that has been recentlt serviced, from our host, and you've got a watch that'll outlast you.


----------



## saz9961 (Jan 7, 2006)

I really like the look of a Seiko Advan 6306 for sale on this site, but can't find out a lot about this watch, except lots of references to a Divers variant.










It looks a bit different to me. I'm not looking for an everyday watch; but something that can sit in a drawer, and I not have to worry about a battery running flat etc, just a windup.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 6306 movement is a hacking and handwinding version of the 6309 more commonly found in the diver, it is a very sought after and rare movement and Im surprised it hasnt been spotted by the anoracks and bought to swap into a diver!!

If you like the style then go for it


----------



## saz9961 (Jan 7, 2006)

Went ahead and bought it. Hope its a good 'un. Thanks!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

saz9961 said:


> Went ahead and bought it. Hope its a good 'un. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be, it comes from Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 6306 diver was a Japan only only watch so maybe this was the same, it might have the 'Kanji' day wheel which is pretty cool







If not its still a very nice and unusual Seiko, well done


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

saz9961 said:


> I really like the look of a Seiko Advan 6306 for sale on this site, but can't find out a lot about this watch, except lots of references to a Divers variant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing this one for a while







. Hope it goes to a good home







.

Vandalised by Diving fanatics indeed







.


----------

